# Sony NEX goes Full Frame!!!!



## Freelancer (Aug 17, 2012)

Canon should have done it.... Sony does it.



> I just learned via (many) trusted sources that the third revolution from Sony is about to happen. After the SLT and NEX introductions (first two revolutions) Sony is about to change the photographic and video industry with the third revolution… a new Full Frame NEX system!



http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/


now sony has to start making lenses... ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2012)

Their previous attempt at FF was a bust. hopefully they do will not have the sensor to overheat issues from the built-in IS like the APS-C cameras have.
Their user interface is a nightmare and a good reason to stay away from Nex as well. Sony does have a few good lenses, but only a few. They are badly overpriced for non IS lenses.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony does have a few good lenses, but only a few. They are badly overpriced for non IS lenses.


Yep, this is why I don't see them succeeding with this as a money-making venture. For people who don't mind manually focusing, it may have some great possibilities, but their NEX line of lenses is awful; none of them stand up to the 24mm APS-C sensor, so I can only imagine how poorly they'd perform for full-frame. And having to adapt A-mount lenses to it sort of defeats the size thing, so, might as well go with a full-frame DSLR.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 17, 2012)

Using the past tense tends to convey that something has happened. The title is misleading, as it is currently only a rumor (albeit from many trusted sources apparently). No leaked pictures or spec list? I'm glad CRguy wouldn't put a half-baked rumor like that up like it is fact.


----------



## EchoLocation (Aug 17, 2012)

if this is true, then i'm super excited. I'm not too familiar with the NEX lineup as I really am not all that interested in anything other than FF since I got my 5DC. 
Would this use the NEX lens mount, or would they make a new mount? I'm all about competition in the industry so I think it's great to see more FF cameras on the market(hopefully)!


----------



## preppyak (Aug 17, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> Would this use the NEX lens mount, or would they make a new mount? I'm all about competition in the industry so I think it's great to see more FF cameras on the market(hopefully)!


This might be the camera from this rumor: http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr4-sony-approves-the-launch-the-new-hyrbid-alphanex-mount-camera-sort-of-fullframe-nex-7/

Sounds like it could handle E-mount lenses in crop mode, and would need alpha lenses for full-frame. Which is really actually good for users, cause Sony has some good A-mount lenses, where as I can't imagine any E-mount holding up to full frame. But with a crop mode, they'd be the same as they are on the NEX-7

Sony is doing some really cool engineering stuff; they just haven't translated any of it into a full-line yet. The NEX system is a little short, and they are only now really filling out their Alpha line.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 17, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > Using the past tense tends to convey that something has happened. The title is misleading, as it is currently only a rumor (albeit from many trusted sources apparently). No leaked pictures or spec list? I'm glad CRguy wouldn't put a half-baked rumor like that up like it is fact.
> ...



Future tense vs. past tense. Additionally, CR3 tends to include pretty detailed spec lists, leaked pictures, etc. Not just 'trusted sources say this is coming'. Craig is more of a journalism that specializes in Canon equipment and future annoucements and the writing style on CR reflects that, the writing style on SAR is lacking in that regard.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 17, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> Canon should have done it.... Sony does it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Sony AF display looks :-/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Sounds like it could handle E-mount lenses in crop mode, and would need alpha lenses for full-frame. Which is really actually good for users, cause Sony has some good A-mount lenses, where as I can't imagine any E-mount holding up to full frame. But with a crop mode, they'd be the same as they are on the NEX-7


The Nex Cameras are mirrorless, and that allows them to be smaller and thinner. This is due to a reduced flange distance.
A-mount lenses and a E-mount lens have different flange to sensor distances, so a adaptor would be needed to adapt aA mount lenses. If the Camera was designed to use A Mount lenses, then it would need to be the same thickness as a DSLR, and e-mounnt lenses would not work, since they would have to mount inside the body to focus or have some sort of a adapter that had optics and made a poor lens really poor.
If A FF Nex were to appear, it would need all new lenses.


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 17, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> Canon should have done it.... Sony does it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear God! The seventh seal is about to be opened!


----------



## armando (Aug 17, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised, sony & their nex lines they really got a head-start on understanding their customers needs' when it comes to mirrorless cameras (yes I'll include panasonic line as an area of thought) just so far sony has hit the nail on the head, really if they address the issues, add some minor body tweaks then they are good to-go, because honestly I think after these next line up when the nex-FF comes (I hope it does) they know what works and it's time to start manufacture some fast / os glass like the 50mm 1.8 oss lens which is beautiful 


1.) casual
2.) prosumer
3.) professional


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sony seem to have adopted the mantle of their surrogate mother Minolta.

Some really brilliant innovations, some WTF moments.

Despite being one of the very first proprietary DSLR makers (RD series) they dropped the ball, and by the time they picked it up Canon and Nikon had usurped their digital progress. Not to mention that after the XK, Minolta were generally an amateurs camera, shame as they made some lovely unique lenses (VFC, STF) and broke some firsts (early to non-stop down party, very early to the wireless flash party, ground breakers with TTL flash metering, dynax 9 top shutter, on sensor IS) then the silly like the inverted flash shoe..

I am debating what my next compact camcorder will be... DSLRs are great but I miss everything just being designed to work for video... looking at C300 and fs700.... getting pithed off with the back focus drifting when I zoom my canons, and yes, I know primes would avoid this issue, just I dont want to carry a bag of primes.

I am interested in what other manufacturers do. Especially sony. Our bread and butter camcorders have always been Sonys...


----------



## gmrza (Aug 18, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Their previous attempt at FF was a bust. hopefully they do will not have the sensor to overheat issues from the built-in IS like the APS-C cameras have.
> Their user interface is a nightmare and a good reason to stay away from Nex as well. Sony does have a few good lenses, but only a few. They are badly overpriced for non IS lenses.



I think that at the moment we are the poorer for the fact that Canon and Nikon are the only two games in town with respect to DSLRs. Sony, apart from producing some great sensors has not really had much success. I, for one, would welcome a real competitor to Canon and Nikon, who are really just turning into a duopoly. To have another player aspiring to gain ground in the DSLR market and especially in the high end would be good for all of us.
To tell the truth, even Nex has not made a huge impression in the market. It would be great if Sony could solidify its presence in the market more, and give Canon and Nikon a run for their money. I would love to see the big two having to work harder to keep their customer base.


----------



## LostArk (Aug 18, 2012)

I would only buy a mirrorless if it were a full frame rangefinder with optical viewfinder. I'd be delighted if someone would compete with Leica in this regard. COUGH ZEISS


----------



## Sith Zombie (Aug 18, 2012)

As a Nex 5n owner wanting FF as well as crop, I originally thought this news was pretty interesting as using the same set of lenses on my 5n and on the full frame would be great. But more likely whatever comes out, you would have to buy new lenses [A-mount or other] for the FF. 
So it makes sense to see what new canon and nikon FF offerings come out and weight them all up as solid specs are announced. The only advantage of a ff nex would be size and that kinda goes away if you have to use A-mount lenses. Would be a good choice for landscapers with manual lenses tho.


----------

